# Vaper's Onion Tongue Cure?



## Rude Rudi (4/11/16)

So, does anyone else experience a vaper's-tongue-like-effect after eating raw onion?

As I am a Banter (not the jump-on-the-bandwagon type - I've been Banting for just on 5 years) most lunches at work will be a salad with a meat of sorts. Every time I have raw onion in a meal, ie salad, my vape tastes terrible for about an hour... Thereafter, all goes back to normal and happy days - until I have onion! It is like the vape has a muted, flavourless taste with a bit of an onion after-taste!

Does anyone have the same "problem" and if so, have you found a "cure"? (not eating raw onion is not a cure, smart-ass!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> (not eating raw onion is not a cure, smart-ass!)
> 
> View attachment 74142



Have you tried not eating a onion? 

That happens to me also and also with Garlic it happens .
I think the taste is just so strong it sticks on your taste buds.
Ive tried a few things but only waiting it out seems to work.
Even took a shot of whisky and played around with it on my tongue but didnt work either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (4/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Have you tried not eating a onion?
> 
> That happens to me also and also with Garlic it happens .
> I think the taste is just so strong it sticks on your taste buds.
> ...


2 or more shots of whisky does it for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (4/11/16)

I just take a pudding spoon of concentrated lemon juice and swirl it around before swallowing. Follow that by a glass of water.
Works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, does anyone else experience a vaper's-tongue-like-effect after eating raw onion?
> 
> As I am a Banter (not the jump-on-the-bandwagon type - I've been Banting for just on 5 years) most lunches at work will be a salad with a meat of sorts. Every time I have raw onion in a meal, ie salad, my vape tastes terrible for about an hour... Thereafter, all goes back to normal and happy days - until I have onion! It is like the vape has a muted, flavourless taste with a bit of an onion after-taste!
> 
> ...



Have you tried lightly pickling your onion (Vinegar/salt/pepper and xylitol) Just 10 minutes and it kills that intense onion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Have you tried lightly pickling your onion (Vinegar/salt/pepper and xylitol) Just 10 minutes and it kills that intense onion.



Nice one - will gave it a go!!!!


----------



## Caveman (4/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I just take a pudding spoon of concentrated lemon juice and swirl it around before swallowing. Follow that by a glass of water.
> Works for me.
> View attachment 74143


This works every time. Try the whisky first though.. tastes a helluffa lot better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (4/11/16)

I'm so glad I've never had vaper's onion tongue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (4/11/16)

I do the whiskey or the lemon to reset the taste buds. Both work for me although the whiskey is more fun.


----------



## GregF (4/11/16)

Whiskey at work might be a problem.


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/11/16)

Thanks guys! Gonna skip the whiskey...at work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

